# Los Angeles / Inland Empire Herf?



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Any BOTL's out there in the Los Angeles/Inland Empire area want to do a Herf? I have several spots in mind, and one spot in particular especially.

Mission Tobacco Lounge out in Redlands might be an ideal meeting place. But this is still up in the air What do you folks think? Any intrest?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

mission tobacco lounge?

kinda far... 

how about hilands in ontario?


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

zemekone said:


> mission tobacco lounge?
> 
> kinda far...
> 
> how about hilands in ontario?


We'll see how many people decide to post interest, Hilands in Ontario is kinda smallish.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

how many people were you thinking?


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

zemekone said:


> how many people were you thinking?


I PMed everyone I know who is in SoCal. Ten or fifteen names. Let see what develops.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Drazzil said:


> Any BOTL's out there in the Los Angeles/Inland Empire area want to do a Herf? I have several spots in mind, and one spot in particular especially.
> 
> Mission Tobacco Lounge out in Redlands might be an ideal meeting place. But this is still up in the air What do you folks think? Any intrest?


I never know WTF is going on at "The Nut house" :mn 
:2best to make it were the most people can get to and see who shows up!!:bl

Rob


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm down for an Inland Empire herf.... Redlands, Ontario, or even the Mission Tobacco Lounge in downtown Riverside....

Yo Gerry, I've been meaning to come and visit you at your store..... Michele told me your place is right next to the WaMu branch she works at. Got herf soon bro....

Carlos


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Redlands would be kinda far unless the herf is held on a Friday or Saturday. Other than that I'm game for anything including my brother. :chk


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, hows Saturday November 17th at the Mission Tobbaco Lounge on University?

Does this work for everyone?


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm in..... What time????.....


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Lunch Box said:


> I'm in..... What time????.....


didnt know ya still smoked cigars:ss


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> didnt know ya still smoked cigars:ss


Leave Carlos alone...

What's up Carlos? Say Hi to Michele. We haven't seen you guys in ages....


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Drazzil said:


> Any BOTL's out there in the Los Angeles/Inland Empire area want to do a Herf? I have several spots in mind, and one spot in particular especially.
> 
> Mission Tobacco Lounge out in Redlands might be an ideal meeting place. But this is still up in the air What do you folks think? Any intrest?


What time works for you all?


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

I've not been to a herf, but I am interested in attending one. I live about 20 minutes or so from riverside.


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

What time? I'm very excited in attending my very first herf too! :ss


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Leave Carlos alone...
> 
> What's up Carlos? Say Hi to Michele. We haven't seen you guys in ages....


What's up Larry?..... I'll be having to make a trip real soon.... Let me know when you guys herf so i can make it over there.....

What's up Gabe?...... How's Dulce?

I MISS THE PATIO!!!!! (and the people under it)


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

"The Humidor" in Redlands is a good B&M. On one side there is a coffee shop and on the other side, there is a martini bar. The martini bar has an outdoor patio where you can smoke. Tim (owner)carries the following: 

Padron - 26,64, 1000's and more
Cohiba - 4-5 facings
AF - Don Carlos, Hemingway, and misc. facings
Tatuaje (Brown and Red)
Don Pepin Garcia (Blue and Black)
Cabaiguan
La Aurora (100 Anos and a few more facings)
Montecristo
LFD (1/2 a dozen facings)
Camacho (1/2 a dozen facings)
AVO
Patagas
Macanudo
Acid
and more...

Maybe this is an option. I would show.

The Humidor 909/792-4393


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Well shit. With all the trouble I've been having recently in life this completely fell off the radar. Would you all like to set a date of say December 1st?

So far I am hearing "The Humidor" in Redlands, "Mission Tobbaco Lounge" in Riverside and "Hilands" in Ontario. What works for the most people? And what time would you want to do this?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Lunch Box said:


> I MISS THE PATIO!!!!! (and the people under it)


i miss the patio too...

hilands is the easiest for me...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

we all do carlos maybe someone will read this and open it up soon


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Drazzil said:


> So far I am hearing "The Humidor" in Redlands, "Mission Tobbaco Lounge" in Riverside and "Hilands" in Ontario. What works for the most people? And what time would you want to do this?


For me, Riverside is closest. Ontario and Redlands are not too far either. Afternoon or evening works best.


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

If you guys meet up in the evening I might be able to stop by. I have to attend my nephew's third birthday party on December 1st in Pomona.


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

Dec. 1st is a little tough for me (B-day party and bachelor party)..... but let me know for any future gatherings and I'm sure I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Well thats two people who say that they cant make it. How about this. How about we call it December 8th at "The Humidor" in Redlands? Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Depends on the time. I will be in Pomona because its my brothers birthday. I might be able to stop by for a while depending on the time. Let me know.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

negative on the first...


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm definitely interested if in Ontario area. I live in North Pomona/La Verne area.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

To be honest, I do not like Hilands. The blonde and her daughter are rather bitchy. When I say "No,I know what I'm looking for, but thank you very much", that means be quite. On top of that, the prices are high and I've run into too many mushy cigars.

Let me know if anybody wants to go to the "Humidor" in Redlands. I will show up. 

The Humidor just rcvd a new shipment of Padron's (The 80th did not ship, but the 7000 did) and Tim has the entire new Zippo torch line (or whatever it is called).


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I will be in SoCal from the 14th through the 23rd. Definitely interested! :ss


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> To be honest, I do not like Hilands. The blonde and her daughter are rather bitchy. When I say "No,I know what I'm looking for, but thank you very much", that means be quite. On top of that, the prices are high and I've run into too many mushy cigars.
> 
> Let me know if anybody wants to go to the "Humidor" in Redlands. I will show up.
> 
> The Humidor just rcvd a new shipment of Padron's (The 80th did not ship, but the 7000 did) and Tim has the entire new Zippo torch line (or whatever it is called).


Okay, heres what we'll do:

Lets call the official date for Saturday the 14th, and unless anyone objects, 2 PM PST.

The place will be the Humidor.

I will also be going saturday the 8th if anyone was intrested in meeting then, about the same time


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, heres what we'll do:

Lets call this for Saturday the 8th, and unless anyone objects, 2 PM PST.

The place will be the Humidor.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Drazzil said:


> Okay, heres what we'll do:
> 
> Lets call this for Saturday the 8th, and unless anyone objects, 2 PM PST.
> 
> The place will be the Humidor.


I will be there!!


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Drazzil said:


> Okay, heres what we'll do:
> 
> Lets call the official date for Saturday the 14th, and unless anyone objects, 2 PM PST.
> 
> ...


Herf is this saturday if anyone cares to show. Saturday at two o clock, at the humidor.


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Drazzil said:


> Herf is this saturday if anyone cares to show. Saturday at two o clock, at the humidor.


You all still meeting on a regular basis? I just saw this thread.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Most of us are usually there on Saturday:

Me, Drazzil and the international cigar forum socialite Poriggity.

PM me if you need any information.

Jason


----------

